# Starting Small with Oxalic Bath



## Michael Boyd (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi All,
So yesterday I decided to pick two items that I could start learning how to use the oxalic acid bath with parts . The two items I chose were :
Bicycle Carrier rack for my 1934 Lindy
Ford Model T Tool for Split Rim (when changing tires etc)
What was very helpful from the start was all the posts dealing with this process here in THE CABE. Thanks to all who have documented what to do etc.
The photos show the journey thus far and I’m to the drying stage after washing the parts with soap and water.
The  rack looks like it’s color originally was black (no surprise there), although I do see some traces of red as well.
  The Model T tool seems to be a light green or gray color originally.(Haven’t had a chance to look that up yet)
What was cool on the tool was you can read the part number and patent info now with the rust removed.
   So next is putting the Lindy frame in a bath in the hopes of bringing b the original color back.....we shall see.
Comments welcome.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks Blackbomber
All those threads really helped to even begin to know how to start
That’s why this site is so important!


----------



## gkeep (Aug 31, 2020)

Now for a little boiled linseed oil to keep the rust away.


----------



## ballooney (Sep 1, 2020)

What ratio did you use and did you use warm water?


----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 1, 2020)

2 cups to 20 gallons of water, give or take.
Let go for 24 hours


----------

